# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  الان ومباشرة قضية عصام الحضري في مودرن اسبورت

## نادرالداني

*الان الاعلامي الرياضي مجدي عبد الغني يطرح مشكلة عصام الحضري مع المريخ  بكل تفاصيلها 

تابعوا الان على مودرن اسبورت 

التردد 12474 افقي ــ نايل سات 


*

----------


## نادرالداني

*مجدي عبد الغني يسرد قصة عصام الحضري من الالف للياء 

واثناء حديثه قال انه من الممكن ان يرسل نادي المريخ مندوب للقاهرة لحل المشكلة 

بالله شوف 

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*قال مجدي عبد الغني 

انه تكلم مع عصام الحضري وذكر له الحضري بانه من غير الممكن الرجوع للمريخ مرة اخرى 

الان شيحة وكيل الحضري يتحدث مع مجدي عبد الغني تلفونيا 

القصة مسخنة خالص 

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*سلامات يااستاذ مالقيت القناه ههههههه
                        	*

----------


## المحترف

*لم نجد القناه
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*قال شيحة وكيل الحضري بان ظروف عصام الاسرية هي التي دفعته للذهاب الى مصر وترك المريخ 
اولاده في المدارس وغيره وغيره 
الحضري كان يعتقد بانه من الممكن المدارس التي في مصر هي نفسها المدارس التي في السودان ولكنه وجد عكس ذلك .
تحدث شيحة عن جمال الوالي وقال ان الوالي رجل محترم وهو يحترمه جدا 
قال ان عصام الحضري ذكر بانه سوف يرجع من السودان بعد سيكافا 
وقال ان عصام كان يريد ان يتعالج في القاهرة ثم يرجع للسودان 
ولكنه سمع بان هناك صحفي سوداني ذكر بان الوالي سوف يمنع الحضري من الذهاب الى القاهرة .
وقال شيحة بان جمال الولي رجل راقي ويتمنى ان العلاقة تنتهي بشكل ودي وراقي .

وقال ان عصام الحضري حس بان مستواه تراجع نسبة لان الدوري السوداني مشابه للدوري المصري في ان هناك فريقين فقط يلعبان وبقية الفرق (كومبارس) لذلك حس بانه قل مستواه ولا يصلح ان يلعب فيه
ذكر بان هناك عروض للحضري من ثلاثة اندية ولكنه رفض في البداية ان يقول اسماء الاندية ولكنه في النهاية ذكر الاندية وهي وادي دجلة والمقاصة وبتروجيت 


*

----------


## ابومحمد البركة

*http://bestfree-tv-live.com/world.html

رابط القناه
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

سلامات يااستاذ مالقيت القناه ههههههه




معقولة يا مرتضى 

كما ذكرت لك التردد اعلاه 
نايل سات ــ افقي ـــ التردد 12474
معدل الترميز 27490 


*

----------


## الشمشار

*عذرا اخي نادر معظم الشباب الفي الخرطوم بالذات ما حيشوفو القناه الا زول يكون عندو الطبق الكبير لانو التردد بتاع مودرن  سبورت علي القمر نايل سات 103 وده مابلتقط اشارتو الا طبق كبير 
لكن الاخوه الفي غرب وشرق السودان بلقطو بكل سهوله 
احتراماتي للجميع 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*مجدي عبد الغني قفل الموضوع بعد مكالمة وكيل الحضري شيحة 

واضح ان نهاية الموضوع كما ذكر شيحة وكيل الحضري 

بانه يتمنى ان يقوم نادي المريخ بانهاء الموضوع باسرع وقت ممكن 

وقال ان السودانيين بياخذوا وقت في التفكير ولكن مجدي طلبه ذكر له بان ذلك من حقهم 

وخلاصة الموضوع على النحو التالي :

** عصام الحضري كان ينوي الذهاب الى مصر للعلاج من الاصابة التي تعرض لها ومن ثم العودة مرة اخرى للسودان .
** لكنه سمع بان المريخ لن يسمح له بالسفر فقرر السفر الى القاهرة وقد كان .
** عصام الحضري لن يعود مرة اخرى للمريخ السوداني بسبب ظروف اسرية تتعلق باولاده حيث انه وجد بان المدارس التي يدرس فيها اولاده في مصر ليست مثل المدارس التي في السودان .
** قرر الحضري الجلوس في مصر وبحث العروض التي تم توجيهها لكسب توقيعه مع وكيله شيحه .
** عصام الحضري يتمنى موافقة المريخ على احد هذه العروض ولكن اتضح بان هذه العروض دفعت فيها مبالغ اقل من المبالغ التي صرفها او دفعها المريخ في عصام الحضري .
** هذا ملخص الموضوع كما جاء في قناة مودرن اسبورت .
ولكم التحية والسلام 

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*شكرا يااستاذ لقيتا خلاص ههههه
عليك الله يااستاذ متعنا بالتحليل
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الان مباشر في القناة وكيل الحضري
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

عذرا اخي نادر معظم الشباب الفي الخرطوم بالذات ما حيشوفو القناه الا زول يكون عندو الطبق الكبير لانو التردد بتاع مودرن  سبورت علي القمر نايل سات 103 وده مابلتقط اشارتو الا طبق كبير 
لكن الاخوه الفي غرب وشرق السودان بلقطو بكل سهوله 
احتراماتي للجميع 




مشكور يا شمشرة للتوضيح 
والله فعلا استغربت لما قال مرتضى دياب انه القناة ما لاقيها 

تسلم كتير على التوضيح 
 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*محمد شيحة نحنا مرتبطين بعقد مع المريخ يعني ان الامر ليس بايدينا 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*القضية ما رجالة - جزء من عمود الصحفي أحمد محمد أحمد

* غابت الحكمة نهائياً في التعامل مع قضية حارس مرمى المريخ عصام الحضري،التي تعامل معها البعض بطريقة (الرجالة والحقارة) مع ان المريخ ليس مسرحاً لاستعراض العضلات واثبات الذات..لأنه ناد عام.
* ولو كان ضرر ابتعاد حارس أفريقيا الأول سيقع على احدهم بشكل شخصي لفكر الف مرة بهدوء قبل ان يكون سبباً في تصعيد الازمة وتطورها.
* وقبل كل شيء علينا اولاً ان نقر بان ما وقع فيه الحضري من اخطاء يستحق مقابله الشطب من الكشوفات،نقول ذلك حتى لا يظن البعض إننا نريد ان نبرئ ساحة المدرب المصري الذي لا يستطيع أن يبرئه الا مجنون.
* ولكن بالمنطق والهدوء والنظر الى المصالح المشتركة للطرفين (المريخ والحضري) كان يمكن ان يتم التوصل الى حل مرض يحفظ مصلحة الطرفين.
* والحل الاول الذي يفيد المريخ في الموسم الحالي استمرار الحضري حتى نهاية الموسم لان ذلك يزيد من حظوظ الفريق في نيل بطولة الدوري الممتاز..
* ومن ينكر ثقل الحضري الفني سيكون ايضاً مجنون لان حارس افريقيا الاول معروف بالتميز والتألق.
* والمريخ الان في موسم استثنائي لابد من الفوز فيه بالدوري الممتاز،لان الخسارة سيكون لها ردود افعال عنيفة جداً وربما تكون سبباً في ابعاد آلاف الجماهير عن المدرجات نتيجة الاحباط والصدمات المتكررة ..
* اضافة الى ان المريخ ليس لديه سوى محمد كمال الان واذا تعرض كمال للاصابة لا قدر الله حينها لن نستغرب اذا وقف بين الخشبات الثلاث احمد الباشا اما ياسين فانه بعيد كل البعد عن حماية العرين.
* اما الفائدة الثانية التي كان يمكن ان تعود على المريخ انهاء تعاقده مقابل مبلغ مالي جيد ومساعدته على الرحيل لان المريخ يحتاج الى المال ايضاً،لكن البعض لا يشعر بالحاجة الى المال والمبالغ الكبيرة التي تصرف شهرياً لان من يدفع هو جمال الوالي ..
* اما الان وبعد ان تطور الخلاف فان الاندية التي ترغب في الحضري ستقدم عروضاً ضعيفة لكسب توقيعه لانها تضع في اعتبارها الخلاف الحالي الذي سيكون سبباً رئيسياً في ضعف العرض وبالتالي فشل الصفقة.
* وهكذا لن يستفيد المريخ من الحضري فنياً ولا مادياً..فهل من يتحمل المسئولية هو الحضري وحده؟
بقايا مداد
* ادارة الاندية ليست رجالة وانفعال وبتر واقالة وعقاب رادع،لكن الادارة هدوء وحكمة في التعامل مع الملفات الصعبة.
* والمريخ قابل انفعال الحضري بانفعال مماثل..واصبح كل طرف يستعرض في عضلاته على حساب مصلحة النادي..
* وعلى سبيل المثال نسأل: ماذا استفاد المريخ من تصريحات سعادة الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى(القوية) ضد عصام ؟
* صحيح ان تصريحات سعادة الفريق وجدت تأييداً كبيراً وسط الجمهور..الحانق على الحضري لكن ماهي محصلة هذه التصريحات؟ وهل كانت المشكلة في أن يفتح اي عضو النيران على الحارس المصري ام المشكلة في احتواء الازمة.
* والمحصلة الحقيقية ان تصريحات الفريق فاقمت الازمة وكانت سبباً مباشراً في سفر الحضري او على الاصح هروبه؟!فما هي الفائدة التي عادت على المريخ..!
* والاغرب في تصريحات الفريق عبد الله انه انتقد الحضري على تصريحاته لوسائل الاعلام وفي ذات الوقت ارتكب الفريق خطأً مماثلاً بالرد على اللاعب في وسائل الاعلام..
* مع ان سعادة الفريق كان بيده ان يستدعي اللاعب ويحاسبه على تصريحاته ويوقع عليه اي عقوبة لانه من يمسك بالقلم وصاحب القرار..
* والفريق عبد الله كان رئيساً للجنة الكرة ومسئولاً مسئولية مباشرة عن الحضري لكنه لم يستدعه يوماً من قبل ولم يحاسبه بل ولم يلتق به..فهل منصبه كان يفرض عليه الرد على الحضري بالتصريحات واشعال الازمة.
* نعلم ان البعض يمكنه ان يتعامل مع الموضوع (رجالة) وهنالك من سيقول (المريخ أكبر من الحضري) و (خليهو يمشي)..
* لكن الأندية لا تتطور بهذا الفهم والانفعال،لان الادارات تمتص الانفعال والغضب الجماهيري وتعرف كيف تحفظ الاستقرار..
* اما الجمهور فانه ينفعل لنفسه فقط لان انفعاله لا يتبعه قرار والدليل أن الجمهور ينفعل بعد اي خسارة ويطالب بالشطب وابعاد فلان وعلان..
* بينما الادارة تقوم بترتيب اوراقها جيداً بهدوء وثقة وترفع الروح المعنوية للجماهير ولا تتعامل بانفعال مماثل..
* وما حدث الان من انفعال في ازمة الحضري سيخرج منه المريخ خاسراً وكذلك الحضري..فهل هذه هي الحكمة في التعامل؟!
* هل سألنا انفسنا عن الاسباب التي جعلت الحضري يصر على مغادرة القلعة الحمراء لدرجة ان يغادر الخرطوم سراً رغم انه يدرك خطورة الخطوة التي اقدم عليها..؟
* وهل سألنا انفسنا لماذا جازف الحضري بمسيرته في الملاعب وفضل ان يترك كرة القدم على الاستمرار مع الفريق؟!
* الم يكن من الاولى ان نعرف مأخذه وبعدها يمكن شطبه او بيعه او تعليق نشاطه مع الفريق ..حتى يتم تحديد السلبيات لكي لا تتكرر مع لاعب اخر..
* وربما تكون مشاكل الحضري هي مشاكل كل زملائه اللاعبين لكن الفرق بينه وبينهم انه لا يعرف الصمت وان تجربته وانجازاته تجعلانه يتحلى بالشجاعة في الكثير من المواقف.
* كتبنا قبل ان ينضم حارس الفراعنة الى كشوفات الفريق انه صفقة تاريخية وانجاز كبير ولن نغير رأينا بسبب الخلاف الحالي..
* لاننا لم نستطع ان نحافظ على الحضري،وحولنا الموضوع الى قصة رجالة واثبات ذات وظللنا نتحدث عن المريخ ناد كبير ولا يوجد لاعب اكبر منه...وانه لن يتأثر بابتعاد لاعب مهما كان وزنه..
* ونسينا ان المشكلة الرئيسية ليست في من هو الكبير..ولكن في اصل المشكلة والاسباب التي جعلته يجاهر برغبته في الرحيل..
* ومن يعتقد ان لاعب مثل الحضري يمكنه ان يجازف بتاريخه المهني في كرة القدم لمرحلة ان يتركها نهائياً..دون اسباب قوية يكون واهماً..
* لان الحضري يحب كرة القدم اكثر من كل اللاعبين ويريد ان يواصل عشر سنوات اضافية في الملاعب..
* وقد شاهدته بعيني لمدة ثلاثة اسابيع متتالية كيف كان يستيقظ مبكراً ويتدرب منفرداً بالصالة عند السابعة والنصف لمدة ساعة يومياً وبقة زملائه في نوم عميق.
* فهل من يهتم بنفسه وتدريباته بهذه الدرجة يمكن ان يترك كرة القدم (كده ساي)!
* الحضري لاعب له عيوبه..لكن له ايضاً العديد من الايجابيات ومشكلتنا أننا ركزنا على سلبياته فقط وصعدنا معه الخلاف دون النظر إلى موقف الفريق ومصلحته..
* المريخ اكبر من الجميع..هذا كل ما نستطيع ان نقوله في اي ازمة،او اي مشكلة..
* وننسى ان اي شخص يمكن ان يقول ان ناديه اكبر من الجميع..
* لكن الكبير يكون كبيراً بمواقفه وحكمته وحنكته..وان تعرف متى تتخذ قرارك اما القول باللسان..والله ما بغلب ليهو زول.
* غابت الحكمة عن المريخ وضاع الحضري..!
* وكل الخوف أن يضيع الممتاز أيضاً..!
                        	*

----------


## المحترف

*مشكور على المجهود يا غالي
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله مقال اكثر من رائع للاستاذ احمد محمد احمد
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

* ونسينا ان المشكلة الرئيسية ليست في من هو الكبير..ولكن في اصل المشكلة والاسباب التي جعلته يجاهر برغبته في الرحيل..
* ومن يعتقد ان لاعب مثل الحضري يمكنه ان يجازف بتاريخه المهني في كرة القدم لمرحلة ان يتركها نهائياً..دون اسباب قوية يكون واهماً..
* لان الحضري يحب كرة القدم اكثر من كل اللاعبين ويريد ان يواصل عشر سنوات اضافية في الملاعب..
* وقد شاهدته بعيني لمدة ثلاثة اسابيع متتالية كيف كان يستيقظ مبكراً  ويتدرب منفرداً بالصالة عند السابعة والنصف لمدة ساعة يومياً وبقة زملائه  في نوم عميق.
* فهل من يهتم بنفسه وتدريباته بهذه الدرجة يمكن ان يترك كرة القدم (كده ساي)!
* الحضري لاعب له عيوبه..لكن له ايضاً العديد من الايجابيات ومشكلتنا أننا  ركزنا على سلبياته فقط وصعدنا معه الخلاف دون النظر إلى موقف الفريق  ومصلحته..
* المريخ اكبر من الجميع..هذا كل ما نستطيع ان نقوله في اي ازمة،او اي مشكلة..
* وننسى ان اي شخص يمكن ان يقول ان ناديه اكبر من الجميع..
* لكن الكبير يكون كبيراً بمواقفه وحكمته وحنكته..وان تعرف متى تتخذ قرارك اما القول باللسان..والله ما بغلب ليهو زول.
* غابت الحكمة عن المريخ وضاع الحضري..!
 * وكل الخوف أن يضيع الممتاز أيضاً..! 		


الجزء اعلاه بقلم الاستاد احمد الحاج 

والله فعلا كلامه كل صحيح ومية المية وشكرا يا ايهاب على وضع هذا العمود المهم في مكانه الصحيح .
الاستاذ احمد شرح القضية بقلم فنان وبارع واستطاع ان يضع الداء على الجرح وان يشرح قضية الحضري بكل حنكة ودراية .
فالحضري ترك المريخ لانه تفاجأ بوجود اشياء لم تكن في حساباته هذا ما فهمناه من كلام وكيله شيحه اليوم فلقد ذكر بان الحضري يريد ان يذهب من المريخ لانه وجد بان المريخ لم يضف له جديد في عالم الاحتراف وانه لا فرق بين المريخ او الاهلي او الزمالك في مصر او الهلال في السودان وانه اي الحضري احس بان مستواه في النازل وهو يلعب مع المريخ لانه لا توجد منافسة في الدوري السوداني فالمنافسة تكون فقط بين الهلال والمريخ .
هذا ما جاء على لسان شيحة وكيل الحضري او في ما معناه .
اذا يمكن ان ناخذ بان واحد من اسباب ترك الحضري للمريخ هو عدم وجود البيئة الاحترافية التي كان يحلم بها اللاعب ولكن السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه هل كان الحضري لا يعرف بان المريخ او الهلال او الكرة عامة في السودان لم ترتق حتى يومنا هذا للكرة العالمية وان الاحتراف في السودان او مصر لم يصل بعد للاحترافية التي في اوروبا او غيرها من الدول المتطورة احترافياً ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هو سؤال عريض يجب الاجابة عليه بكل صدق وتمعن والاجابة عليه يجب ان تكون من الحضري نفسه .
واذا كان الحضري يرى بانه المريخ غير جدير بان يضيف للحضري شيئاً فهل هذه هي الطريقة الانسب لمغادرته للديار الحمراء وبهذا الاسلوب المستفز والاسلوب الذي لا يعرف الاحترافية اي الهروب من السودان ومواجهة المشكلة من القاهرة وان يضرب بكل الاعراف والاصول عرض الحائط ويهرب دون موافقة مجلس المريخ او رئيسه ؟؟ 
الشغلانة محتاجة لقعدة طويلة وتوضيح وارى بانها قد تشعبت كثيراً .
ولنا عودة باذن الله 


*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

مشكور يا شمشرة للتوضيح 
والله فعلا استغربت لما قال مرتضى دياب انه القناة ما لاقيها 

تسلم كتير على التوضيح 
 



تسلم يا استاذنا نحن تحت الخدمه دائما 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الحقوووووووووووووووووووووو سريع الوالي في قناة دريم 1مع خالد الغندور بعد قليل
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله عافيت منك ياوالي بس انشاء الله تثبت ع الكلام دا
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ehab M. Ali
					

القضية ما رجالة - جزء من عمود الصحفي أحمد محمد أحمد

* غابت الحكمة نهائياً في التعامل مع قضية حارس مرمى المريخ عصام الحضري،التي تعامل معها البعض بطريقة (الرجالة والحقارة) مع ان المريخ ليس مسرحاً لاستعراض العضلات واثبات الذات..لأنه ناد عام.
* ولو كان ضرر ابتعاد حارس أفريقيا الأول سيقع على احدهم بشكل شخصي لفكر الف مرة بهدوء قبل ان يكون سبباً في تصعيد الازمة وتطورها.
* وقبل كل شيء علينا اولاً ان نقر بان ما وقع فيه الحضري من اخطاء يستحق مقابله الشطب من الكشوفات،نقول ذلك حتى لا يظن البعض إننا نريد ان نبرئ ساحة المدرب المصري الذي لا يستطيع أن يبرئه الا مجنون.
* ولكن بالمنطق والهدوء والنظر الى المصالح المشتركة للطرفين (المريخ والحضري) كان يمكن ان يتم التوصل الى حل مرض يحفظ مصلحة الطرفين.
* والحل الاول الذي يفيد المريخ في الموسم الحالي استمرار الحضري حتى نهاية الموسم لان ذلك يزيد من حظوظ الفريق في نيل بطولة الدوري الممتاز..
* ومن ينكر ثقل الحضري الفني سيكون ايضاً مجنون لان حارس افريقيا الاول معروف بالتميز والتألق.
* والمريخ الان في موسم استثنائي لابد من الفوز فيه بالدوري الممتاز،لان الخسارة سيكون لها ردود افعال عنيفة جداً وربما تكون سبباً في ابعاد آلاف الجماهير عن المدرجات نتيجة الاحباط والصدمات المتكررة ..
* اضافة الى ان المريخ ليس لديه سوى محمد كمال الان واذا تعرض كمال للاصابة لا قدر الله حينها لن نستغرب اذا وقف بين الخشبات الثلاث احمد الباشا اما ياسين فانه بعيد كل البعد عن حماية العرين.
* اما الفائدة الثانية التي كان يمكن ان تعود على المريخ انهاء تعاقده مقابل مبلغ مالي جيد ومساعدته على الرحيل لان المريخ يحتاج الى المال ايضاً،لكن البعض لا يشعر بالحاجة الى المال والمبالغ الكبيرة التي تصرف شهرياً لان من يدفع هو جمال الوالي ..
* اما الان وبعد ان تطور الخلاف فان الاندية التي ترغب في الحضري ستقدم عروضاً ضعيفة لكسب توقيعه لانها تضع في اعتبارها الخلاف الحالي الذي سيكون سبباً رئيسياً في ضعف العرض وبالتالي فشل الصفقة.
* وهكذا لن يستفيد المريخ من الحضري فنياً ولا مادياً..فهل من يتحمل المسئولية هو الحضري وحده؟
بقايا مداد
* ادارة الاندية ليست رجالة وانفعال وبتر واقالة وعقاب رادع،لكن الادارة هدوء وحكمة في التعامل مع الملفات الصعبة.
* والمريخ قابل انفعال الحضري بانفعال مماثل..واصبح كل طرف يستعرض في عضلاته على حساب مصلحة النادي..
* وعلى سبيل المثال نسأل: ماذا استفاد المريخ من تصريحات سعادة الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى(القوية) ضد عصام ؟
* صحيح ان تصريحات سعادة الفريق وجدت تأييداً كبيراً وسط الجمهور..الحانق على الحضري لكن ماهي محصلة هذه التصريحات؟ وهل كانت المشكلة في أن يفتح اي عضو النيران على الحارس المصري ام المشكلة في احتواء الازمة.
* والمحصلة الحقيقية ان تصريحات الفريق فاقمت الازمة وكانت سبباً مباشراً في سفر الحضري او على الاصح هروبه؟!فما هي الفائدة التي عادت على المريخ..!
* والاغرب في تصريحات الفريق عبد الله انه انتقد الحضري على تصريحاته لوسائل الاعلام وفي ذات الوقت ارتكب الفريق خطأً مماثلاً بالرد على اللاعب في وسائل الاعلام..
* مع ان سعادة الفريق كان بيده ان يستدعي اللاعب ويحاسبه على تصريحاته ويوقع عليه اي عقوبة لانه من يمسك بالقلم وصاحب القرار..
* والفريق عبد الله كان رئيساً للجنة الكرة ومسئولاً مسئولية مباشرة عن الحضري لكنه لم يستدعه يوماً من قبل ولم يحاسبه بل ولم يلتق به..فهل منصبه كان يفرض عليه الرد على الحضري بالتصريحات واشعال الازمة.
* نعلم ان البعض يمكنه ان يتعامل مع الموضوع (رجالة) وهنالك من سيقول (المريخ أكبر من الحضري) و (خليهو يمشي)..
* لكن الأندية لا تتطور بهذا الفهم والانفعال،لان الادارات تمتص الانفعال والغضب الجماهيري وتعرف كيف تحفظ الاستقرار..
* اما الجمهور فانه ينفعل لنفسه فقط لان انفعاله لا يتبعه قرار والدليل أن الجمهور ينفعل بعد اي خسارة ويطالب بالشطب وابعاد فلان وعلان..
* بينما الادارة تقوم بترتيب اوراقها جيداً بهدوء وثقة وترفع الروح المعنوية للجماهير ولا تتعامل بانفعال مماثل..
* وما حدث الان من انفعال في ازمة الحضري سيخرج منه المريخ خاسراً وكذلك الحضري..فهل هذه هي الحكمة في التعامل؟!
* هل سألنا انفسنا عن الاسباب التي جعلت الحضري يصر على مغادرة القلعة الحمراء لدرجة ان يغادر الخرطوم سراً رغم انه يدرك خطورة الخطوة التي اقدم عليها..؟
* وهل سألنا انفسنا لماذا جازف الحضري بمسيرته في الملاعب وفضل ان يترك كرة القدم على الاستمرار مع الفريق؟!
* الم يكن من الاولى ان نعرف مأخذه وبعدها يمكن شطبه او بيعه او تعليق نشاطه مع الفريق ..حتى يتم تحديد السلبيات لكي لا تتكرر مع لاعب اخر..
* وربما تكون مشاكل الحضري هي مشاكل كل زملائه اللاعبين لكن الفرق بينه وبينهم انه لا يعرف الصمت وان تجربته وانجازاته تجعلانه يتحلى بالشجاعة في الكثير من المواقف.
* كتبنا قبل ان ينضم حارس الفراعنة الى كشوفات الفريق انه صفقة تاريخية وانجاز كبير ولن نغير رأينا بسبب الخلاف الحالي..
* لاننا لم نستطع ان نحافظ على الحضري،وحولنا الموضوع الى قصة رجالة واثبات ذات وظللنا نتحدث عن المريخ ناد كبير ولا يوجد لاعب اكبر منه...وانه لن يتأثر بابتعاد لاعب مهما كان وزنه..
* ونسينا ان المشكلة الرئيسية ليست في من هو الكبير..ولكن في اصل المشكلة والاسباب التي جعلته يجاهر برغبته في الرحيل..
* ومن يعتقد ان لاعب مثل الحضري يمكنه ان يجازف بتاريخه المهني في كرة القدم لمرحلة ان يتركها نهائياً..دون اسباب قوية يكون واهماً..
* لان الحضري يحب كرة القدم اكثر من كل اللاعبين ويريد ان يواصل عشر سنوات اضافية في الملاعب..
* وقد شاهدته بعيني لمدة ثلاثة اسابيع متتالية كيف كان يستيقظ مبكراً ويتدرب منفرداً بالصالة عند السابعة والنصف لمدة ساعة يومياً وبقة زملائه في نوم عميق.
* فهل من يهتم بنفسه وتدريباته بهذه الدرجة يمكن ان يترك كرة القدم (كده ساي)!
* الحضري لاعب له عيوبه..لكن له ايضاً العديد من الايجابيات ومشكلتنا أننا ركزنا على سلبياته فقط وصعدنا معه الخلاف دون النظر إلى موقف الفريق ومصلحته..
* المريخ اكبر من الجميع..هذا كل ما نستطيع ان نقوله في اي ازمة،او اي مشكلة..
* وننسى ان اي شخص يمكن ان يقول ان ناديه اكبر من الجميع..
* لكن الكبير يكون كبيراً بمواقفه وحكمته وحنكته..وان تعرف متى تتخذ قرارك اما القول باللسان..والله ما بغلب ليهو زول.
* غابت الحكمة عن المريخ وضاع الحضري..!
* وكل الخوف أن يضيع الممتاز أيضاً..!




مع احترامي الكامل للأخ أحمد إلا أن الحضري فهم سكوت المجلس و محاولته حل القضية بهدوء فهم ذلك أنه ضعف و أغراه بأن يتمادى في الإساءة للمريخ بعدم إحترام مجلس إدارته و جمهوره و التعالي عليه . . . سكت المجلس عن مجاراة الحضري فقيل أنه مجلس ضعيف و أنه قبل الهوان و الذل و عندما رد بعنف حفظاً لهيبة النادي تقولون أنه إنفعال يضر بالمريخ . . . إحترنا معكم
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

** عصام الحضري معروف بعدم الاستقرار وربما هو مازل يبحث عن البيئة المناسبة له أو العالم المثالي حتي يستقر فيه
* وما تعرض له هذا الرجل منذ مغادرته لنادي سيون السويسري وحتي الآن اكثر من المعقول
* ولكن تبقي قيمة الاحترافية في الالتزام اولا وقبل كل شئ
* إذن .. المآخذ علي الحضري الان هي الطريقة الغير احترافية وهي التي تعامل بها مع نادي المريخ
* سواء في التصريحات الاخيرة أو حتي طريقة سفره المحيرة
* ويبقي التساؤل .. الحضري صرح بان سيكافا آخر محطاته مع المريخ ونفذ ما وعد به 
* كيف خرج؟؟؟؟
المعني بانه وضع كل العالم في الصورة وانه غير باق في المريخ
* كيف خرج؟؟؟
* وما هي الاشياء التي لا نعلمها والتي دفعت الريس جمال الوالي لحل دائرة الكرة باكملها؟؟؟؟؟
* وهل فعلا البيئة وسط اللاعبين غير مريحة؟؟؟؟
* أطرح هذا التساؤل وفي بالي تصريحين 
الاول علي لسان البدري: هناك لاعبين لا يشبهون المريخ ولا يستحقون البقاء في كشوفاته
الثاني علي لسان الحضري: لاعبي المريخ بلا طموح

* ماذا هنـــــــــــــــــــــاك؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

 ونسينا ان المشكلة الرئيسية ليست في من هو الكبير..ولكن في اصل المشكلة والاسباب التي جعلته يجاهر برغبته في الرحيل..
* ومن يعتقد ان لاعب مثل الحضري يمكنه ان يجازف بتاريخه المهني في كرة القدم لمرحلة ان يتركها نهائياً..دون اسباب قوية يكون واهماً..
* لان الحضري يحب كرة القدم اكثر من كل اللاعبين ويريد ان يواصل عشر سنوات اضافية في الملاعب..
* وقد شاهدته بعيني لمدة ثلاثة اسابيع متتالية كيف كان يستيقظ مبكراً  ويتدرب منفرداً بالصالة عند السابعة والنصف لمدة ساعة يومياً وبقة زملائه  في نوم عميق.
* فهل من يهتم بنفسه وتدريباته بهذه الدرجة يمكن ان يترك كرة القدم (كده ساي)!
* الحضري لاعب له عيوبه..لكن له ايضاً العديد من الايجابيات ومشكلتنا أننا  ركزنا على سلبياته فقط وصعدنا معه الخلاف دون النظر إلى موقف الفريق  ومصلحته..
* المريخ اكبر من الجميع..هذا كل ما نستطيع ان نقوله في اي ازمة،او اي مشكلة..
* وننسى ان اي شخص يمكن ان يقول ان ناديه اكبر من الجميع..
* لكن الكبير يكون كبيراً بمواقفه وحكمته وحنكته..وان تعرف متى تتخذ قرارك اما القول باللسان..والله ما بغلب ليهو زول.
* غابت الحكمة عن المريخ وضاع الحضري..!
 * وكل الخوف أن يضيع الممتاز أيضاً..!         


الجزء اعلاه بقلم الاستاد احمد الحاج 

والله فعلا كلامه كل صحيح ومية المية وشكرا يا ايهاب على وضع هذا العمود المهم في مكانه الصحيح .
الاستاذ احمد شرح القضية بقلم فنان وبارع واستطاع ان يضع الداء على الجرح وان يشرح قضية الحضري بكل حنكة ودراية .
فالحضري ترك المريخ لانه تفاجأ بوجود اشياء لم تكن في حساباته هذا ما فهمناه من كلام وكيله شيحه اليوم فلقد ذكر بان الحضري يريد ان يذهب من المريخ لانه وجد بان المريخ لم يضف له جديد في عالم الاحتراف وانه لا فرق بين المريخ او الاهلي او الزمالك في مصر او الهلال في السودان وانه اي الحضري احس بان مستواه في النازل وهو يلعب مع المريخ لانه لا توجد منافسة في الدوري السوداني فالمنافسة تكون فقط بين الهلال والمريخ .
هذا ما جاء على لسان شيحة وكيل الحضري او في ما معناه .
اذا يمكن ان ناخذ بان واحد من اسباب ترك الحضري للمريخ هو عدم وجود البيئة الاحترافية التي كان يحلم بها اللاعب ولكن السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه هل كان الحضري لا يعرف بان المريخ او الهلال او الكرة عامة في السودان لم ترتق حتى يومنا هذا للكرة العالمية وان الاحتراف في السودان او مصر لم يصل بعد للاحترافية التي في اوروبا او غيرها من الدول المتطورة احترافياً ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هو سؤال عريض يجب الاجابة عليه بكل صدق وتمعن والاجابة عليه يجب ان تكون من الحضري نفسه .
واذا كان الحضري يرى بانه المريخ غير جدير بان يضيف للحضري شيئاً فهل هذه هي الطريقة الانسب لمغادرته للديار الحمراء وبهذا الاسلوب المستفز والاسلوب الذي لا يعرف الاحترافية اي الهروب من السودان ومواجهة المشكلة من القاهرة وان يضرب بكل الاعراف والاصول عرض الحائط ويهرب دون موافقة مجلس المريخ او رئيسه ؟؟ 
الشغلانة محتاجة لقعدة طويلة وتوضيح وارى بانها قد تشعبت كثيراً .
ولنا عودة باذن الله 






هل كان الحضري يتوقع أن يجد المريخ كبرشلونة أو ريال مدريد . . . الحضري بالواضح كان يريد من يدفع غرامته و بعد أن دفعت الغرامة و أصبح في مأمن ظهر ما كان يبطن . . . الحضري يعلم تماماً مستوى الدوري السوداني و أنه إن لم يكن أقل من الدوري المصري فهو ليس باحسن منه فما الجديد الذي وجده الحضري . . . الحضري كان يمكن له أن ينهي أمره مع المريخ بهدوء و هو يعلم أن التعامل الراقي الذي يجده من الوالي سيساعده في المغادرة بهدوء و دون أن يسئ الى هذا الكيان العظيم . . . و لكنه ظل يصرح يومياً بأنه لن يلعب للمريخ و أنه . . و أنه . . . دون اعتبار للإدارة و لما يربطه من عقد ملزم 
الحضري لم يحترم المريخ و استفرغ في الإناء الذي أكل منه حتى التخمة . . . فلا أقل من أن يسترد المجلس هيبة المريخ و كرامته . . . نعم الحضري قيمة فنية عالية و لكن يجب أن يكون احترامه للكيان الذي يلعب له مقدماً على كل شئ
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ehab M. Ali
					

* عصام الحضري معروف بعدم الاستقرار وربما هو مازل يبحث عن البيئة المناسبة له أو العالم المثالي حتي يستقر فيه
* وما تعرض له هذا الرجل منذ مغادرته لنادي سيون السويسري وحتي الآن اكثر من المعقول
* ولكن تبقي قيمة الاحترافية في الالتزام اولا وقبل كل شئ
* إذن .. المآخذ علي الحضري الان هي الطريقة الغير احترافية وهي التي تعامل بها مع نادي المريخ
* سواء في التصريحات الاخيرة أو حتي طريقة سفره المحيرة
* ويبقي التساؤل .. الحضري صرح بان سيكافا آخر محطاته مع المريخ ونفذ ما وعد به 
* كيف خرج؟؟؟؟
المعني بانه وضع كل العالم في الصورة وانه غير باق في المريخ
* كيف خرج؟؟؟
* وما هي الاشياء التي لا نعلمها والتي دفعت الريس جمال الوالي لحل دائرة الكرة باكملها؟؟؟؟؟
* وهل فعلا البيئة وسط اللاعبين غير مريحة؟؟؟؟
* أطرح هذا التساؤل وفي بالي تصريحين 
الاول علي لسان البدري: هناك لاعبين لا يشبهون المريخ ولا يستحقون البقاء في كشوفاته
الثاني علي لسان الحضري: لاعبي المريخ بلا طموح

* ماذا هنـــــــــــــــــــــاك؟؟؟




حسب ما قرأنا اليوم أن الوالي طلب من دائرة الكرة و المكتب التنفيذي الإحتفاظ بجواز الحضري المصري و لكنهم تركوه معه و قيل أنه رفض تسليم الجواز و لم تقم دائرة الكرة بأي إجراء تجاه ذلك التصرف

*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

مجدي عبد الغني يسرد قصة عصام الحضري من الالف للياء 

واثناء حديثه قال انه من الممكن ان يرسل نادي المريخ مندوب للقاهرة لحل المشكلة 

بالله شوف 




المريخ ارسل شوف الناس دي ... 
اللهم لا نسأل رد القضاء و لكن نسألك اللطف فيه
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

حسب ما قرأنا اليوم أن الوالي طلب من دائرة الكرة و المكتب التنفيذي الإحتفاظ بجواز الحضري المصري و لكنهم تركوه معه و قيل أنه رفض تسليم الجواز و لم تقم دائرة الكرة بأي إجراء تجاه ذلك التصرف



[justify] 
الحقيقة الوالي اقال الجهاز الاداري لان الحضري لاعب اجنبي له عقد مع النادي لا يمكنه السفر من الخرطوم الا بإذن من نادي المريخ يعني زي قصة الكفيل في دول الخليج فكان يجب اكمال الاجراءات لدي السلطات ولم يفعل الجهاز الاداري ذلك وكان هذا تقصير من جانبهم لهذا تم اقالتهم ...
[/justify]
*

----------


## كته

*الحل الوحيد
الكشرى  ده
يقعد معانا

تلاته سنوات من غير عمل
وبعدين محل مايروح يروح
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*لاعب ما عندو اي فهم  احترافي 
معقولة بس يطلع من ورطة ويدخل تاني في نفس الورطة بالله ده يقولو عليه شنو
*

----------


## Deimos

*ده لعب عيال ...

*

----------


## ايمن المريخابي

*يا جماعة الوالي قال شنوه في لقائه مع المصارنة في برنامجهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

هل كان الحضري يتوقع أن يجد المريخ كبرشلونة أو ريال مدريد . . . الحضري بالواضح كان يريد من يدفع غرامته و بعد أن دفعت الغرامة و أصبح في مأمن ظهر ما كان يبطن . . . الحضري يعلم تماماً مستوى الدوري السوداني و أنه إن لم يكن أقل من الدوري المصري فهو ليس باحسن منه فما الجديد الذي وجده الحضري . . . الحضري كان يمكن له أن ينهي أمره مع المريخ بهدوء و هو يعلم أن التعامل الراقي الذي يجده من الوالي سيساعده في المغادرة بهدوء و دون أن يسئ الى هذا الكيان العظيم . . . و لكنه ظل يصرح يومياً بأنه لن يلعب للمريخ و أنه . . و أنه . . . دون اعتبار للإدارة و لما يربطه من عقد ملزم 
الحضري لم يحترم المريخ و استفرغ في الإناء الذي أكل منه حتى التخمة . . . فلا أقل من أن يسترد المجلس هيبة المريخ و كرامته . . . نعم الحضري قيمة فنية عالية و لكن يجب أن يكون احترامه للكيان الذي يلعب له مقدماً على كل شئ



مليون المية. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

قال مجدي عبد الغني 

انه تكلم مع عصام الحضري وذكر له الحضري بانه من غير الممكن الرجوع للمريخ مرة اخرى 
الان شيحة وكيل الحضري يتحدث مع مجدي عبد الغني تلفونيا 
القصة مسخنة خالص 





شكرا الحبيب نادر على الروائع

سترجع ياحضري وتعتذر وبكره افكرك
*

----------


## السناري

*قبل ما يرجع يعتذر علناً في القنوات التي من خلالها أهان المريخ ، ثم يرجع ويعتذر علناً ، بعد ذلك يترك أمره للجماهير لتقرر به ما تريده .
الجماهير تريد تفعيل وتنفيذ بنود وشروط العقد .
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*شكراً جزيلاً لك يانادر

الحضرى يجب أن  يتم

تأديبه هو ووكيله  ولنّْ

يتسنى ذلك إلا بملاحقته

قضائياً عبر المحكمة  الرياضيه

فى لوزان .

كرامة المريخ جرحت  من قبل

هذا  المتلاعب ونتمنى عدم 

التساهل معه من قبل الإداره .
*

----------

